# Air pump advise



## skyedale (Mar 12, 2011)

I need to get a new air pump. It will need to power a large sponge filter, med sponge fitler and a 12" bubble hose.

Other than power it needs to be quiet and have readily available repair parts.

I purchased a Stellar 60 and it started out so quiet you didn't even hear it. Now it sounds like a 747 taking off. Apparently there is not a repair kit for it.

Any suggestions on a very quiet air pupmp would be appreciated.

Judi


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

I have a friend with a rena pump that is very quiet. You might check them out.


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

Fusion makes some good stuff, I actually came across a big petco pump a while ago. Its cheap, reliable, quiet, adjustable, and came with a bunch of tubing, check valves, and a few other supplies of that nature for like 20 bucks, I was impressed. Though I have seen quieter ones, like the Fusions.

This is kind of a subjective area, so there isnt as much "hard information" as I would like there to be.


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

I've been using the Whisper AP 300 air pumps, dual outlets with plenty of power, and still quiet. The Whisper AP 150 is similar, but it's a single outlet pump.


----------

